
So you want to keep running Windows 7? Good luck with that, small businesses - walterbell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/so-you-want-to-keep-running-windows-7-good-luck-with-that-small-businesses/
======
simonblack
I boot up true Windows 7 maybe once or twice a year. Maybe another dozen times
I will boot up Windows 7 in a VirtualBox to run a particular scanner program.

I have, but never boot, Windows 8 in a tiny partition. I refuse to install Win
10.

Microsoft doesn't have much luck with my Windows usage.

